# Recapping a garnet session man



## Carl-H (Oct 14, 2010)

So I am getting ready to put in an order for the caps to redo my session man 250TR and the caps for the power section don't seem readily available. The amp calls for 4-80uf 350v can caps wired series for 2-40uf sections and all I can find are 100uf can caps which will give me 50Uf. The bias circuit calls for 64uf at 64v, the best I can do for that spot again is 100uf 100v. would going with 100uf caps be over filtering, or should i be getting creative, buy a few terminal strips and go with axials to stick with original values for the power section and keep the old cans on the back for the look? There is plenty of room in the amp. Then the bias circuit I just came across 33uf caps with a high enough voltage rating, do i parallel those.....I think I am starting to answer my own questions any opinions out there?


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Filter caps usually have a tolerance of about 20%. The 100uf caps would be awfully close to the originals.
The bias supply would be fine with 100uf filtering. Just be sure to use voltage ratings at or above the originals.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bias cap at 100uf at 100 volts will be ok.In the case of bias, more uf cap send less noise on power tube grid. And more voltage is safe. The filter caps at 50uf make no difference and may be better if you play at high volume. Go ahead.


----------



## Carl-H (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks for the input i will be going ahead


----------

